

Ask HN: Are there any good open-sourced IRC tools for teams - geekuillaume

Hi HN !
There is a lot of great services like Grove.io or Hichat available for teams.
Are there open-sourced alternatives for these services ?<p>Thanks !
======
runjake
Short answer: yes.

Long answer: You haven't defined your wants and requirements so I couldn't
possibly answer this question effectively at this time.

------
tzakrajs
If you are looking for an async MUC bot writen in Python, here is a pretty
good one that has been really easy to write plugins for:
[https://github.com/Netflix/brutal](https://github.com/Netflix/brutal)

------
cjbprime
[https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway](https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway)
adds persistence and a web based client to IRC.

------
unknownian
You would be looking for either an IRC bouncer or something like Kandan
[http://kandanapp.com/](http://kandanapp.com/)

Cheers

------
fbeans
Get an IRC client that supports plug-ins and scripts and create your own
tools. I use IRSSI and there are loads of scripts available to use as a
starting point.

~~~
geekuillaume
IRSSI doesn't allow basic needs for a team (not only developpers). It needs
persistence and a web based client. I don't think it would be very challenging
doing a open sourced service like this but I don't understand why anyone
hasn't done it.

~~~
bnejad
Sounds like your company should create it then :)

------
lifeisstillgood
there are no good IRC tools for teams. IRC is like a telephone that rings
silently - at any moment one of your team could be online hoping to chat / ask
a question / get vital info. And you must constantly be burning cycles
checking the IRC, just in case. because it would be rude to leave someone
hanging

so may I suggest one of those newfangled email lists and SMS texts when you
really need to reach someone

